

Can gaming help me see in 3D? - sergeant3
http://mosaicscience.com/story/lazy-eye

======
jimmaswell
There have been multiple accounts of people discovering stereo vision from 3d
movies, but in those cases it was instantly all there, rather than incremental
and inconsistent as appears to be the case for one of the articles' subjects.

------
jordwest
This is a cool potential application for FOVE:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/fove/fove-the-worlds-
fi...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/fove/fove-the-worlds-first-eye-
tracking-virtual-reality)

------
drethemadrapper
Shroom or LSD can! By the way, you will see in 4D. ANd don't forget that there
is now 5D. :)

